# Super Tiger Shrimp Berried! Yay!



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey everyone, just thought I would share a photo of my newly berried super tiger shrimp that I received from Frank (Ebiken Studio) during the March sale. I was ecstatic when I found it just a half hour ago. Hopefully I will have little baby tiger shrimp running around soon!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

beautiful shirimp thanks for sharing


----------

